# Gute Einsteigerbücher



## Johannes K. (15. Sep 2007)

Hi,

habe grad mit Java angefangen und mir zwei Bücher gekauft. Java-Intensivkurs
von Marco Block und Grundkurs Java von Dietmar Abts. Beide sind absolut 
empfehlenswerte Einsteigerbücher. 

Joe.


----------



## Frauke (17. Sep 2007)

Das Javabuch von Marco Block habe ich auch ganz neu. Scheint wirklich mal was anderes
zu sein, kann ich nur empfehlen!

FG


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2007)

solche kontextfreien Postings anonymer Unbekannter ohne jeden sachlichen Inhalt
klingen für mich immer nach Spam vom Verlag/ Verkäufer 

(sorry wenn nicht so)


----------



## Frauke (11. Okt 2007)

> ...kontextfreien Postings anonymer Unbekannter...



Das heisst, dass meine Meinung in diesem Forum nur interessant ist, wenn ich
ein Login habe?  ???:L 

Wer ist denn derjenige, der sich hinter "*SlaterB*" versteckt? Ich akzeptiere Deine
Meinung, aber trage doch lieber etwas inhaltliches bei, sozusagen "kontextbezogen", so
wie Du es forderst...

Frauke


----------



## °°***|..o!o..|***°° (11. Okt 2007)

Titel heisst doch "Gute Einsteigerbücher" und nicht "Schreibe eine 5-seitige Rezension zu 
einem Buch, dass Du empfiehlst und gebe gleich mal Deine Kontaktdaten an ..."

@SlaterB: Dein Kommentar war daneben.

@Frauke: Lass Dich nicht einschüchtern, Deine Meinung ist sicherlich hier gefragt.


FvH.


----------



## Jockel (11. Okt 2007)

Ich kann SlaterB schon ein wenig verstehen. Ich hatte vor kurzem ein Buch bei Amazon gekauft, welches von ~20 Leuten mit jeweils 4 oder 5 Sternen bewertet wurde. Und nur von 2 oder 3 mit jeweils einem oder zwei Sternen...
Als ich das Buch durch hatte, bin ich dann nochmal die Kommentare durchgegangen und siehe da - alle positiven Bewertungen hatte höchstens noch ein oder zwei weitere Bewertungen zu anderen Büchern abgegeben - und zwar vom selbem Autor!
Die negativen Bewertungen hatten komischerweise auch andere Artikel bewertet und nicht nur einen Autor in den Himmel gelobt.

Eine Anmeldung schützt daher nicht, aber ich finde die Kritik von SlaterB durchaus berechtigt, insbesondere wenn Bücher neu auf dem Markt sind und so angepriesen werden. (Es bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen, dennoch ein Blick drauf zu werfen).


----------



## maki (11. Okt 2007)

> Als ich das Buch durch hatte, bin ich dann nochmal die Kommentare durchgegangen und siehe da - alle positiven Bewertungen hatte höchstens noch ein oder zwei weitere Bewertungen zu anderen Büchern abgegeben - und zwar vom selbem Autor!


Interessanterweise gibt es bei den ganzen "Bewertern" zu diesem Buch (welche übrigens alle die volle Punktzahl gegeben haben) sonst keine Bewertungen zu anderen Büchern, mit einer einzigen Ausnahme.


----------



## ohne Name (1. Nov 2007)

Wozu diskitiert Ihr Vorschläge kaputt? Da traut man sich ja keine
Hinweise zu posten.


----------



## nebulo (1. Nov 2007)

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, man sollte sich ein Buch anschauen bevor man es kauft. Jedem liegt ein anderer Stil. Bei Lehrbüchern zu autodidaktischen Zwecken gilt das in besonderem Maße, weil jeder individuelle Vorkenntnisse hat und für  jeden unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte wichtig sind.

Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass Buchvorschläge nicht nützlich sind, um einen Anhaltspunkt zur Orientierung im Dschungel von Büchern zu geben.


----------



## kinterra (29. Jan 2008)

Hi,

man kann ja tatsächlich hier auch ohne Account schreiben oO!

Wie schafft ihr es dann dieses Forum von Sauereien sauber zuhalten?

Also ich habe auch Java angefangen als Hobby zu lernen, aus mehreren Gründen. Erstes, Java soll ja überall laufen. Zweitens, ich habe ein MDA gerät mit Windows Mobile 6 und kaum Software die ich brauchen kann (Halbswegs gute Programme kosten richtig geld und laufen auf WM6 nicht wirklich). Egal ...

Ich habe dazu ein ebook von galileocomputing runtergeladen und nehme es grad durch. Es gefällt mir sehr, so das ich es mir höchst wahrscheinlich im februar ( ist ja nicht mehr lange hin  ) holen werde.

Also ich wollte sagen, das ich die Idee erst anlesen und dann bezahlen, als sehr gut betrachte 

Und nun gehe ich mich registrieren...

Bis demnächst...

kinterra


----------



## Kapitän (18. Mrz 2008)

also,

ich habe das Buch Java Intensivkurs gekauft und fand die ersten drei Kapitel auch gut.
Aber bei Kap 4 und 5 scheint dem Autor die Lust vergangen zu sein.
Es stehen kaum Erklärungen zu den Codes dabei, und wenn man das abtippt, läuft es noch nicht mal!
ZB muss man in Kap 4 erst Dateien anlegen, wovon im Buch kein Wort fällt...ich such jetzt ein anderes Buch, und versuche mich später, mit Vorwissen, nochmal daran.

Das Buch ist auch als OpenBook zugänglich.


----------



## Jockel (18. Mrz 2008)

Kapitän hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Buch ist auch als OpenBook zugänglich.


Naja, lediglich Inhaltverzeichnis, Glossar, Literaturliste und Index nenne ich nicht gerade ein OpenBook ;-)


----------



## frapo (22. Mrz 2008)

Kapitän hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also,
> ich habe das Buch Java Intensivkurs gekauft und fand die ersten drei Kapitel auch gut.



Meiner Ansicht nach setzt sich das auch bis zum letzten Kapitel so fort.. ich finde das Buch sehr gelungen und sehr empfehlenswert. Vielleicht sollte ein kompletter Programmiereinsteiger sich aber doch nach weiteren oder einem anderen Buch umsehen. 



			
				Kapitän hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber bei Kap 4 und 5 scheint dem Autor die Lust vergangen zu sein.



Woran machst Du das fest? Gerade da geht es doch erst so richtig los, einfaches Dateihandling sowie Conway's GameOfLife sind hier die Themen.



			
				Kapitän hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es stehen kaum Erklärungen zu den Codes dabei, und wenn man das abtippt, läuft es noch nicht mal!
> ZB muss man in Kap 4 erst Dateien anlegen, wovon im Buch kein Wort fällt...



Auch dem kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Erklärungen stehen vielleicht nicht unbedingt im Quelltext doch dafür umso mehr um Buchtext. Natürlich gibt es in einem Buch oder den Quelltexten eventuel Bugs, doch bis zu dieser Stelle des Buches(und auch danach) lief bei mir jedes Programm. Außerdem wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll sich mal die Seite zum Buch anzusehen (dort wird eine Liste der Errata geführt), noch sinnvoller sich vielleicht im dazugehörigen Forum mal umzusehen. Der Autor ist dort sehr rege aktiv und hilft wo er kann, vorallem ist er offen und freut sich über Kritik und Diskussionen zum Buch(Forum zum Buch).

Das mit der Datei die man erstmal erstellen muss um das Programm auszuführen. Eine Textdatei mit vier Einträgen.. geht nicht aus dem Kontext hervor das man diese benötigt? Der Autor sagt natürlich auch nicht, das man erst den Rechner einschalten muss, um mit dem programmieren überhaupt beginnen zu können :wink: 

Gruß,
frapo


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2008)

Ich kann "Programmieren mit Java - Eine methodische Einführung" von Reinhard Schiedermeier
Es ist gut strukturiert, setzt keinerlei Programmierkenntnisse vorraus und befasst sich trotzdem mit allen Mechanismen. Das einzige Manko ist, dass nicht auf graphische Oberflächen eingegangen wird (kein AWT, Swing etc.)


----------

